# March 2007 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

March MINI sales totaled 3,655 units this month; down some 5.1% from the 3,851 sold last March. For the first three months of 2007 total sales are down 14.9% when compared to the first quarter of 2006.

Please note that I only report the United States sales data.

To view all the BMW, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at: 
http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Wonder if it's the switchover and most people don't realize the new models are in? Weird.


----------

